# NJ Cigar Dinner/Meeting 7 Feb



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

The Metropolitan Society, a private cigar club, is having its monthly dinner on Wed 7 Feb. A representative from Dewars Scotch is coming and bringing a cigar roller. Dinner is catered by The Brownstone House. Cost is 40.00 for members and 50.00 for guests. You will get cigars at check in and there will be raffles after dinner.

The club is in Fairfield, NJ non-members wishing to attend can inquire from our website http://www.metrocigar.com

Roscoe


----------

